# hague twisting yarn stack



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Dose anyone have one, if so do they work well.
Or would I be wasting my money to buy one.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I wondered about that one too.
I often combine yarns and this might help.
I'm glad you asked!


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

I am not sure what it is.
Do you had a link you could post please?


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Azzara said:


> I am not sure what it is.
> Do you had a link you could post please?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/190287742872?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

The picture isn't very large or clear.
I do use a 'stacker' but it is not like that one.
Personally I think it is a little pricey for what it does.
I am sure it works nicely though.


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Hague have one on offer, but I'm still not sure about buying one.

http://www.haguedirect.co.uk/acatalog/general_knitting_accessoris.html


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

I use them and am pleased with the simplicity of them, ideal for using 2 or three ends of fine yarn. :thumbup:


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Do you think these twist the yarns better than a yarn twister that winds the strands together into a cake?


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Angela c said:


> Hague have one on offer, but I'm still not sure about buying one.
> 
> http://www.haguedirect.co.uk/acatalog/general_knitting_accessoris.html


This one is cheaper but again it is in England which will do me no good b/c most of the time I can't get it shipped to US. And if they ship it, it is expensive.
That's why I have to stick to ebay.
Seems you live in UK, so you could try it, not that expensive and let us know
If you won't like it, I would buy it.


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

It is a looser type of twist. The Yarn twister gives a regular and firm twist (and seems to take forever)


KateWood said:


> Do you think these twist the yarns better than a yarn twister that winds the strands together into a cake?


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

peppered said:


> This one is cheaper but again it is in England which will do me no good b/c most of the time I can't get it shipped to US. And if they ship it, it is expensive.
> That's why I have to stick to ebay.
> Seems you live in UK, so you could try it, not that expensive and let us know
> If you won't like it, I would buy it.


I use the plastic milk crates. If I'm using two strands, I only need one crate. If I'm using 3 strands, I use two crates. I did have to drill a hole in the center for the yarn to go thru.

The strand on the bottom becomes the core, and is threaded up thru the middle of the cone on top. The strand on top twists around the strand on the bottom. When knitting with 3 strands, the first strand is threaded thru both the first and second cones, the second is threaded thru the third cone. The third strand twists around the first two strands.


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Personally, I don't think they are very good. You need cones with a large hole at the top for the yarn to flow easily (each layer has to be thread through the one above). I didn't have much success with mine but haven't tried it recently.


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

peppered said:


> This one is cheaper but again it is in England which will do me no good b/c most of the time I can't get it shipped to US. And if they ship it, it is expensive.
> That's why I have to stick to ebay.
> Seems you live in UK, so you could try it, not that expensive and let us know
> If you won't like it, I would buy it.


Thank you very much but do you have a link.


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

dialknit said:


> I use them and am pleased with the simplicity of them, ideal for using 2 or three ends of fine yarn. :thumbup:


Thank you very much for your answer.


----------



## Birgitte (Oct 12, 2011)

I have one, and it does twist the yarn properly, when you're are knitting, 
but if your cones are heavy they will fall.


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Birgitte said:


> I have one, and it does twist the yarn properly, when you're are knitting,
> but if your cones are heavy they will fall.


Thank you very much, I think I will buy one.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

The Hague will not add twist like the yarn twister. It puts 2 or 3 yarns together without undoing the twist in the yarn. My husband and I used to make a really neat one when we made looms for weaving. The Hague is a very simplified version. 
Ours let you mix as many as 6 cones with 1 yarn wrapping around the others holding them together. We sold the business and the buyer is still making it. Purrington looms is the site. The looms we made are in his pictures, but not credited to us.You can see the mixer there though. THe Hague holds the yarns for you and from there you wind it onto any device you choose, same as ours.



KateWood said:


> Do you think these twist the yarns better than a yarn twister that winds the strands together into a cake?


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

I like my twister by Daruma. I usually twist multiple colours. The yarn does not blob or do weird patterns. I use the milk box trick when the yarns are the same colour.


----------



## Hobbiknits (Jul 2, 2012)

If you are using two or three strands of same colour any of the above would be okay but if using different colours you will need either a hand operated yarn twister or an electric one.


----------



## Hobbiknits (Jul 2, 2012)

If you are using two or three strands of same colour any of the above would be okay but if using different colours you will need either a hand operated yarn twister or an electric one.


----------



## Hobbiknits (Jul 2, 2012)

If you are using two or three strands of same colour any of the above would be okay but if using different colours you will need either a hand operated yarn twister or an electric one.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I gave mine away and bought a yarn twister which I find so much better.


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

I have one.

I used it once and then went back to my saucepan stand.

Twists evenly but not firmly.

I have one, used once, and would let it go for the postage Royal mail.

Maggie


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I use a small bathroom shelf unit, chrome with three open "rack" type shelves, each about 10-12" square. Inexpensive, lightweight, and comes apart easily for storage.

I actually bought it for the bathroom, but then realized I could use it for blending yarns. I like using things that serve more than one purpose, cuts down on the clutter. Can't tell much from the picture of the Hague item, but I wonder how stable it is.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

maggieandrews said:


> ....I have one, used once, and would let it go for the postage Royal mail.
> 
> Maggie


What a very generous offer Maggie.
I am sure someone will gladly take you up on it.


----------



## pfromenthal (Mar 3, 2013)

I have them and I use it for 2 of the yarns, but when I use the 3rd one on the unit it gives me issues. So I put the 3rd one on the floor beside the unit. I tried milk crates but wasn't succesful with them.


----------



## christine b linfield (Jun 2, 2013)

I have both the stacker and a twister , the stacker is ok if the yarns you are knitting with are all the same , eg three cones of very fine and the same colour , the twister on the hand , does as it says ! it twisters the yarns together ! The results are very different , two / three different colours on the stacker knit up in pools of colours ( not even ) but with the twister ....an even knit !!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Maryknits 513. Describes how I "ply" or twist 2 or 3 strands together. No cost and works great!!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> I gave mine away and bought a yarn twister which I find so much better.


Thanks for your valued opinion.


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello Angela, I was told at my knitting club that the twisting yarn stack does not work well, it tends to fall over. The best idea is to have a stand which has 2 tiers, the bottom holds a cone of yarn, there needs to be a hole to the middle, shelf which holds the 2nd cone, the top shelf has to have a hole which the yarn is threaded through. I have a home made one someone gave me, I have not used it yet, but the friend who gave it to me said it works well, but she has had to give up using her K.M. From, Susan, Hertfordshire,U.K.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Awesome info here!
Looks like I will be looking for yarn twister instead.
I want my yarn to look professional, even twists, wrapped around each other.
Is there any particular company name that makes these?
I have many big cones and need soothing sturdy.
Thank you all for input!


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

Randie, what a brilliant idea, and I agree it is nice to have a gadget that may be used for more than one purpose. From, Susan, U.K.


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

I do not know where you live, but in the U.K. B.Hague who make the Twisting Yarn Stack, which is unstable, also make a yarn twister, which has already been said to be okay, by someone at our Knitting Club. From Susan, U.K.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

So I searched for yarn twister and got on youtube to see the Daruma one,seems like it is the only cheap way but not impressed much.
But saw some inventions which I saw were very creative.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8O4sEZNUHY
So I either buy some sort of spinning wheel thingy or just abandon this idea all together.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

I use some plastic boxes I got from Home Depot. I bought some funnels from the $dollar store and put a hole in the top of the boxes. By the way the boxes I got were big enough to hold an 3-4 LB cone. I put a hole in the bottom of the upper box and a hole in both tops. I put funnels in the holes so they would feed smoothly. I can take pictures if anyone is interested. I was using them for some 2/24 cones. It made them self twisting. It was much easier to use than using a twister winder which is limited to small balls.


----------



## christine b linfield (Jun 2, 2013)

Peppered , where abouts are you ? I am in the UK and the Huge electronic yarn Twister that use , I bought from Wendy Pipper of "Knits'n'bits" email is [email protected] for £70 , worth every penny !! It uses its own plastic cones , the card board cones will not fit , but once yarn is twisted I take it off the cone ready to twist the cone up , the yarn does not unravel !!


----------

